
Show HN: Lightweight Microservices Architecture for the Internet of Things - andreareginato
https://github.com/lelylan/lelylan
======
adambrod
Not trying to troll but wouldn't it be easier to just use Elixir and Phoenix
with OTP to run microservices for IoT?

IoT typically will have long lived connections and Erlang was built on
computers much smaller than raspberry pi's.

Perhaps i'm not fully grasping the library though.

~~~
playing_colours
My thoughts are similar :) I work in IOT and we use Scala, Akka for the
backend. Recently I am checking Elixir / OTP and think it would make a great
candidate for IOT microservices with a lot of IO, routing and dispatching. OTP
can suit very good for microservices.

------
Pharaoh2
The title does not do justice to the project. Lelylan seems to be to IoT what
rails is to web app development. The title sound very underwhelming, my first
thought was, well I can just use zeromq with service discovery. But Lelylan is
much more than that it seems to provide an opinionated full stack framework
for create IoT and related services.

The description from GitHub is much better, Lelylan is an iot cloud platform
based on a lightweight microservices architecture.

Look here www.lelylan.com to get a much better idea about what it is.

------
dev360
Mongodb sounds like a disaster for IoT backend. Sorry for hatred but just
can't see that scaling well.

~~~
progrocks9
Why is that bad? Mongodb is great for data ingestion.

~~~
abrookewood
MongoDB has a reputation for losing data. I'll try to find the reference.
EDIT: [http://www.mongodb-is-web-scale.com/](http://www.mongodb-is-web-
scale.com/) [https://aphyr.com/posts/322-call-me-maybe-mongodb-stale-
read...](https://aphyr.com/posts/322-call-me-maybe-mongodb-stale-reads)

~~~
progrocks9
In some IoT scenarios you could afford losing a little bit of data. For
instance this component does it with MongoDB
[https://github.com/telefonicaid/fiware-
orion](https://github.com/telefonicaid/fiware-orion)

------
alttab
So, its a distributed system architecture using SOA principles. Looks like
there's some hand-waving about implementing a couple of obvious interfaces
when applying this technical approach to IoT.

From what I gathered - this "framework" is nothing but a specification, and
doesn't actually do anything for you.

Am I missing something?

~~~
bri3d
Yes. That repository is just the architecture documentation. Check out the
GitHub organization and you'll find that it's all implemented:
[https://github.com/lelylan](https://github.com/lelylan)

~~~
alttab
So it's Middleware.

------
staticvar
In the Internet of Things, either devices will send data to one server that
other Applications subscribe to or devices will send data directly to the
Applications. This one of many examples of a server that devices can send data
to. In contrast, Open Pipe Kit project
([http://openpipekit.github.io](http://openpipekit.github.io)) is an effort to
empower devices to send data directly to Applications by utilizing the power
of the Unix Pipe.

------
dchuk
Does anyone know what theme/tool is being used for those docs?
([http://dev.lelylan.com/](http://dev.lelylan.com/))

~~~
mmanfrin
As vicentereig said, structure is just a rails view; theme is bootstrap with
some customization:

[https://github.com/lelylan/dev/blob/master/app/assets/styles...](https://github.com/lelylan/dev/blob/master/app/assets/stylesheets/application.css.scss)

------
davidw
Andrea, you should point out some examples of this in use - as it is, it looks
kind of dry.

I see there are a few things filed under 'tutorials', but I'd add it more
prominently.

~~~
andreareginato
Thanks for the suggestion David. I'll bo my best to add some more examples. Do
you have something specific in mind?

------
induscreep
Can someone tell me what problem it solves that other architectures don't? All
I see is a lot of buzzwords and very little technical details on why it is
better...

------
anonfunction
Where's the code? I just see docs and images in the repo.

~~~
andreareginato
Here you can find the services list
[https://github.com/lelylan/lelylan#development](https://github.com/lelylan/lelylan#development).
Any idea to avoid this problem? I just added a note section in the beginning
of the documentation to mitigate it.

------
Dowwie
the mother of click bait titles

~~~
dang
Pretty sure we do better than that on a regular basis.

------
iclosem
Dumb question: I've looked through the demo and the tutorials and I'd like to
know how does this compare to using something like OpenHab?

~~~
andreareginato
As far as I know of OpenHAB, I would say that lelylan main difference consists
on the microservices architecture. What they actually do, is pretty similar.

------
elcct
Bizarre choice of tech for a project called "lightweight". I'll pass.

~~~
andreareginato
The choice of using lightweight comes out from the fact that each service in
lelylan solve one specific problem, which make it easy to replace or extend
existing and new functionalities. I'll think about a more proper word to
express it.

------
zellyn
Is this weave/brillo but not Google?

------
progrocks9
I'm wondering if using Apache Kafka and Hadoop Stack, would be a better
approach for IoT.

~~~
andreareginato
I think so. I'm investigating on it.

------
Marinlemaignan
looks good for noobs like me

------
whalesalad

        There are only two hard things in Computer Science: 
        cache invalidation and naming things.
          -- Phil Karlton
    

This looks like an extremely feature-complete and cool piece of software but
the name needs to be revisited.

~~~
alttab
there's actually only _two_ hard problems in computer science: cache
invalidation, naming things, and off by one errors.

~~~
bpicolo
If there's anything the SAT tried to prepare us for...

